# My O9 muzzy Buck



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

Here is my 09 buck on the muzzleoader Oh also its a 4x3 with two cheaters on the third point so really its a 4x5


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

BTK !!!!!!!!!!!!! Where you been ?


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> BTK !!!!!!!!!!!!! Where you been ?


Ha ha ha ive just been a very busy kid


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Congrats on filling the tag!


----------



## Doc (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice job that right there!


----------

